# [Director] Sprite animieren



## BSE Royal (10. Februar 2004)

Ich weiß nicht ob dies hier das richtige Forum für Director Fragen ist, habe auf jeden Fall nichts passenderes gefunden.

Sitze gerade an einem Director-Projekt für die FH und habe hier ein kleines Problem.

Ich habe ein Menü mit 2 Unterpunkten.
Sobald man auf einen der Unterpunkte klickt, soll sich ein oberhalb liegender Rahmen nach unten, über den Unterpunkt schieben, als Markierung eben.
Dann noch etwa eine Sekunde Pause, bevor sich der Unterpunkt öffnet.

Mit welchem Skriptbefehl kann ich das am elegantesten lösen?
Bisher würde ich nach Mausklick auf den Unterpunkt auf ein neues Bild leiten, an dem ein Tweening beginnt. Das hat aber 2 Haken:

1. Der Ganze Film wird wahnsinnig lang, da ich das Ganze ja für mehrere Unterpunkte brauche.
2. Wie bekomme ich so eine gleichmäßig schnelle Bewegung des Rahmens zu den Unterpunkten hin? Zum zweiten Unterpunkt habe ich ja eine weitere Strecke, entsprechend auch langsamere Tween-Bewegung bei gleicher Frameanzahl.

Zur Veranschaulichung noch eine kleine Grafik im Anhang.

Danke,
der BSE!


----------



## Mythos007 (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo BSE,

kleiner Tipp  => http://www.directorforum.de - dort dürftest Du dann
auch einen alten bekannten wieder treffen  - in diesem Sinne - mfg M.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Februar 2004)

hehehe,

wiedergetroffen und erledigt. 

Danke @ Mythos


----------



## BSE Royal (11. Februar 2004)

Ja, Thema hat sich erledigt.

Danke dem Weberknecht!


----------

